# LocalName = null



## Nersgatt (28. Sep 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin Javaeinsteiger, aber kein Programmiereinsteiger. 
Ich bin gerade dabei, mich in der Javawelt zurechtzufinden, was mir auch mehr oder minder gut gelingt.
Nun komme ich aber nicht weiter.

Ich lese eine XML-Datei ein. Dabei möchte ich den LocalName einer Node auslesen.
Im Debugger wird mir bei der Node bei LocalName auch das angezeigt, was ich erwarte. Wenn ich das jedoch mit getLocalName auslesen will, erhalte ich immer null und ich verstehe nicht, warum.


```
Element root = doc.getDocumentElement();
		if (root != null) {
			Node Satzinfo = root.getFirstChild();
			if (Satzinfo != null) {
				/* Hier steht im Debugger Satzinfo.localName = "Satzinfo" (= NODE_SATZINFO) */


				String LocalName = Satzinfo.getLocalName();
                                /* Hier ist LocalName = null, und ich verstehe nicht, warum */		

				if (LocalName.equals(NODE_SATZINFO)) {
					parseSatzinfoNode(Satzinfo);
				}
			}
								
		}
```

Bitte seit ein bisschen nachsichtig mit mir. Ich bin eigentlich in der Delphiwelt zuhause.

Danke!


----------



## Nersgatt (28. Sep 2011)

Mit getNodeName klappt es. Damit wäre das Problem gelöst. Aber es darf mir gern noch jemand erklären, warum das so ist...


----------



## SlaterB (28. Sep 2011)

zu finden ist
text.xml.xerces-c.user - Re: getLocalName vs getNodeName - msg#00017 - OSDir.com
aber ob man daraus schlau wird..

eine Methode wie auch ein getter kann nunmal grundsätzlich mehr, als nur Attribute zurückgeben


----------

